# The family



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Is anyone else watching this? or is this a guilty secret i should have kept secret?!    
I really love it...me and DP row every time we watch it about parenting....which is tres amusing seeing as our babies include one cat and two tortoises!! 
I think its lovely as they row like mad but there is a lot of love betwen them all...
Emily the teenager need a good kick up the butt though...thats one thing me and DP do agree on!! 

Pobby x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't watched it, the adverts put me off   I wish that I gave it a chance now though


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I watch it too but the Dad drives me nuts! He loves to stir situations & cause arguements & although he's the more strict parent I hate the way he has to escalate every small problem into a huge row.  Emily can be a cow but I felt really sorry for her as she's always seen as the black sheep of the family & TBH I think she does most of what she does because she knows she hasn't lived up to her parents expecations


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Superstar said:


> I think its a portrait of family life to make us all feel better that actually we're quite normal.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ooohhhhh dh and i love The family  

OMG those kids are so stroppy.......and mum and dad play good cop/bad cop all the time   

why is the only bathroom through the parents bedroom    

we are hooked  

ritz 

PS tina you can watch it online 4od catchup


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Ritzi, I didn't know that     How are you


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

im going to miss it as that was the last episode!  
the wedding was lovely wasnt it sades? think it all must have been planned really quick cos they only filmed for a max of 100 days..
xx


----------

